# Bendix yellow band S7 wheels



## Classicriders (May 13, 2022)

Nice 26" S7 wheel set.  Front rim has one ding (pictured).  These will clean up beautifully.


----------



## TheChase1 (May 13, 2022)

50


----------



## Classicriders (May 13, 2022)

Thanks, no deal


----------



## TheChase1 (May 15, 2022)

80


----------

